# Scrapie tags and county fairs - opinions PLEASE!!



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

OK, so I have NEVER had a problem with my Scrapie tags before this year. I have La Manchas, so I've never put the tags in their ears, I've always clipped them onto the collars. That's what the vet said I could do and he didn't think I should put tags in the Mancha ears because of the bigger risk of them tearing out. (our fair started yesterday and goes to the 4th) Yesterday, two guys from somewhere official (I think they were the state guys) came down and told me that the tags I had were Wisconsin ID tags, not Scrapie. They told me next year I needed a different kind of tag. Then after they left another official guy came along and told me that the tags I had were fine and he didn't have a problem except for the tags being on collars and not on a ear. This morning when I went to the barn to take care of the goats and the guy from the county (he's a really nice guy and he's on my side with this whole issue) told me that the second guy who came down chewed him out for allowing tags on the collar and that I needed new tags IMMEDIATELY, or I had to take my goats home. The other family who shows goats at our fair offered to get their tags and tag gun from home, so mine wouldn't have to leave. I was very reluctant to tag my two La Manchas because I love their ears the way they are and I didn't think I should have too. I was fine with tagging the two younger ones, because they have Pygmy ears and I didn't worry about tearing. I ended up tagging all four and I regret it really badly. It's too late now, but please tell me what you think I should have done. Please keep in mind, I had to decide this all by myself and I had no idea what to do. I feel really bad and I already cried about it and I'm trying not to cry right now.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You did what you had to do. You had to go along with the rules of the county fairgrounds. What I would do for the future is see if you can put the tag in the tail or some other place for the LaManchas.

You can always cut off the tags when you get home if you feel that there will be a problem.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

At our fairs, I show my dairy goats in the fit and show category. I don't need tags for them.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Well I know if they are ADGA registered and you call the scrapies ID service you can have your ADGA number become your scrapies ID (thats what I did for goats needing scrapies ID). Not sure if this will work for your situation or not, but certainly before fair next year I would be contacting all the right authorities and having what they tell you in writing so you can show them on official paperwork if its different then what they tell you.

LIke was stated - you can cut the tags out later after fair especially if you find out a tattoo is sufficient.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Would it be allowed to super glue (same as skin glue) the tag to the ear?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Every state and every county fair is different. It is important to know the rules of your state and local fairgrounds. I know in Ohio, you can use your ADGA tattoo ID with an OH in front of it. But you must register beforehand and be in their records. Like my ADGA tattoo id is SFI. My state scrapies tattoo id is OHSFI.

But like I said, you have to find out what your state and county fairgrounds allows.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

For LaManchas, when my kids were in FFA, we used the little metal clips and put them in the tail web. They never tore out or caused problems.


----------

